# 71 Lemans cluster lights and fuel gauge



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Cluster lights do not work. Found small fuse blown replaced that. Now the heater control lights work but still no instrument lights. Looking thru the wiring diagrams its apparent that its a grey wire from the fuse block that runs to a junction or splits to multiple grey wires to power the cigarette, heater and radio lights. I need to find this place behind the dash where they split to multiple wires. Anyone know right off hand where to look? I also changed the headlight switch thinking the rheostat in the old one might have been bad but that didnt fix anything. So I might end up pulling the cluster out.

Problem with pulling the cluster out is I keep seeing you guys have a large bezel that surrounds 90% of the drivers side dash. So Im wondering if I have an aftermarket dash because I only have the small strip across the bottom where the light switch, wipers and stereo are. The upper area is all vinyl just like the rest of the dash, all 1 piece! Anyone ever seen this? Cause I cant see how to get the cluster or heater controls out. I will post a picture here shortly so you can see what Im talking about.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I forgot, what is the most common problem causing the fuel guage to not work. Mine sets at 3/4 full all the time no matter what. Is it the guage or sending unit that goes bad on these cars?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

OrbitOrange said:


> I forgot, what is the most common problem causing the fuel guage to not work. Mine sets at 3/4 full all the time no matter what. Is it the guage or sending unit that goes bad on these cars?


Go back by the tank and remove the single wire going up to the dash. If the gauge then goes past full with the key on then the problem is in the tank. If the gauge doesn't move and stays on 3/4, then the problem is in the wiring to the dash, or the dash gauge itself.

On the dash light, if you have one light that works, you could run a jumper wire from that light to the other gray wires behind the dash that lights those lights.
Also, it's not uncommon if the charging system overcharges that it may have blown all the dash lights at the same time. Might just be a couple bad bulbs.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I like the way you think! Thats exactly what I thought about doing if I couldn't find the source of the problem. Just jump a hot wire from the heater control bulb over to the bulbs in the cluster!

And thanks for the tip on checking that fuel sending unit and gauge.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok here is a picture of what I was talking about with not having a cluster bezel.



















Is this an aftermarket dash? Or whats going on here. I see alot of wood grain bezels and I dont have that.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok I found the dash light problem. Its not + positive problem but a - ground problem.
Probed a grey wire going into a bulb and its hot. So I pulled the bulb wired to the battery and she lights up! So that told me that its a ground problem. Grabbed a piece of wire and grounded out the body of the instrument cluster and dash lights came on!!!!


----------

